# Thunderbird : supprimer des doublons !



## Eric2590 (19 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,
J'utilise la messagerie Thunderbird sur imac et je viens de procéder à la mise à jour de l'OS.
Depuis, je me retrouve avec toutes mes coordonnées du carnet d'adresses de ma messagerie en double.  
Pouvez vous me dire comment supprimer les doublons ?
D'avance merci de votre aide.
Très cordialement. 


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Thunderbird, logiciel de messagerie électronique, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal 77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2014)

thunderbird est un outil d'email
donc traité  section internet ( comme tu le constates dans la mini liste en bas)
ne pas recréer de sujet, celui là sera déplacé

et faudra préciser de quel OS vers quel OS la manip fut faite
(et  les versions Thunderbird en jeu)


----------



## Eric2590 (19 Avril 2014)

Désolé pour le placement du sujet au mauvais endroit et merci pour le déplacement dans la rubrique adéquate.

Version OSX 10.9.2
Thunderbird 24.4.0


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2014)

et AVANT?


----------



## Eric2590 (19 Avril 2014)

Avant, tout était ok.
Suite à la mise à jour de l'OS, j'ai eu un message me disant que thunderbird voulait accéder à mes contacts du carnet d'adresses et là j'ai fais ok. 
A partir de là, je me retrouve avec les doublons. Je pense que c'est une mauvaise manip de ma part mais maintenant il faut que j'arrive à supprimer les doubles.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2014)

je parle de ca
AVANT: quel OS et quelle version Thunderbird?


on rappelle que mise à jour d'OS et changement d'OS sont deux choses très differentes


----------



## Eric2590 (19 Avril 2014)

Avant, OS X 10.7 et même version thunderbird que celle actuelle.
Je n'ai fais que lancer la mise à jour proposée par Apple sur l'appstore.
OSX Maverick 10.9.2


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2014)

donc c'est pas " mise à jour " au sens classique ( divers maj au sein du *même* OS) mais bien un *changement* d'OS ( dit upgrade)

des couacs quand on fait ca avec préservation des comptes est un classique

( cafouillage de re codage des anciens réglages   ou fichiers pour le nouveau)

ici ca peut etre ca 
un ou des fichiers mal convertis
fichier preferences ou un element du " profile" thunderbird ( le dossier thunderbird avec tout dedans dans ta  session)

la difficulté sera de trouver lequel


----------



## Eric2590 (21 Avril 2014)

Merci pour ces explications, mais ça ne me dit pas ce qu'il faut que je fasse pour éliminer mes doublons.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Avril 2014)

ben tu peux toujours nettoyer

repartir sur des fichiers NEUFS ( preferences thunderbird  profile tunderbird etc)
y a des tutos chez mozilla pour nettoyer  thunderbird dans une session

et ensuite importer un carnet

--
d'ailleurs tu peux rapidement tester
créer une session NEUVE
(par mavericks)
et sur cette session test configurer thunderbird à titre de test
gros à parier que tu n'auras pas de doublons


----------



## Eric2590 (23 Avril 2014)

Tout compte fait, je vais utiliser mail et abandonner Thunderbird.


----------

